# Eason DRO issue



## Stonebriar (Oct 11, 2014)

I have an Eason 8A on my PM1236. All has been fine and dandy until today.  X doesn't function properly.  X0 clicks but doesn't beep and does not reset to zero.  Pushing X clicks but doesn't say to Enter Value.  The numbers increase and decrease by moving the carriage but it cant be set to zero or a number.

I reset it to factory defaults and went back thru the setup.  It didn't seem to make any difference.  Anyone have any suggestions?

If not I guess my option is to call Matt Monday.  It is still in warranty. I have just become so dependent on it.

Rick


----------



## darkzero (Oct 11, 2014)

That sucks, if it is malfunctioning I'm sure Matt will take care of it. So if you press X it does at least beep? I'm kind of thinking the X0 button switch has failed or something, not sure here as it sounds like you have been using it for a while & are familiar with it. Have you tried unplugging the scales from the back & reconnecting, or trying to see if the buttons functions without them connected at all? Just thinking & figured it would be worth a try Please do let us know the outcome.

BTW, since you mentioned X & moving the carriage. X would be for your cross slide & since the ES-8A is a "universal" DRO Y would be for the carriage. So cross slide value displayed on top, carriage on bottom. I forget as I haven't had the ES-8A for a while now & it was on my mill, but in lathe mode it might have a radius/diameter function which should only work on the X axis value. 

Lathe specific DROs do have the rad/dia function & they are labeled X & Z. Z is the correct designation for the carriage. I use the rad/dia function quite often & it's very useful. But I don't have an Easson on my PM1236. If you don't have that function, doesn't matter & whatever configuration your used to using is fine as long as you know what they are.


----------



## Stonebriar (Oct 17, 2014)

I sent the Eason 8A in to Matt(arrived today), and he has to send it to Eason.   The wait begins.

I had moved the cross slide to Y so I would have a working DRO.  That was the most important dimension for me currently.

Rick


----------



## Stonebriar (Nov 4, 2014)

Update.
Matt sent me a new DRO to replace the broken one.  He didn't see anything oboviously wrong with it. Everything is back to normal.  Will, it does have the rad/dia function.

Rick


----------



## darkzero (Nov 4, 2014)

Good to hear. Sorry I wasn't more clear, does it have a button for the rad/dia or just the option in the settings? I don't remember my ES-8A having the button, only in the settings.


----------



## f350ca (Nov 4, 2014)

Good to hear you got it going. I had an ES10 on a Colchester it started doing similar things, first the 3 wouldn't work then a couple of other keys died. Got in touch with Matt and was told they were no longer available and couldn't be serviced. Ended up tearing it apart, wasn't much for contacts to clean but when I put it back together away it went.


----------



## tino_ale (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi guys,

Quick question, I have also an Eason DRO on my lathe. The manual mentions a speed function, that you turn on by pressing "X" or "Y" for 0.6sec at least.
When I do the long press, I hear a bip, but the speed function does not appear on the right display.
I do have to press "CE" to exit otherwise other functions do not respond.

Am I doing something wrong ?

thanks


----------



## darkzero (Nov 5, 2014)

When you long press X or Y, it should look like this (post 39). Yours doesn't?


----------



## tino_ale (Nov 5, 2014)

No it does not. The right display remains unchanged on ABS or INC. But the controls are blocked until I press "CE", it is as if the speed mode was engaged, only it doesn't show on the display.

My unit is a lathe version with only 2 axis.
I have no other issue so far with my DRO.
Weird!


----------



## Stonebriar (Nov 5, 2014)

No button only in the settings.


----------



## tino_ale (Nov 5, 2014)

Stonebriar said:


> No button only in the settings.


Sorry I did not get that ? Do you mean it is only available in the settings ?


----------



## Stonebriar (Nov 5, 2014)

sorry I was replying to DarkZero's question.


----------



## Lynrob (Nov 7, 2014)

tino_ale said:


> Quick question, I have also an Eason DRO on my lathe. The manual mentions a speed function, that you turn on by pressing "X" or "Y" for 0.6sec at least.
> When I do the long press, I hear a bip, but the speed function does not appear on the right display.



I have the exact same problem with my Easson DRO on my PM932 mill.  I hope you find an answer.


----------

